# Entourage:configuration compte



## Dark Skyliner (14 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je galère énormément pour la configuration d'un compte sur Entourage (mon compte:webmaster@world-stunt-gta.com)
Déjà je ne sais même pas si je doit sélectionner un compte POP,IMAP ou Exchange
Après pour rentrer les infos des serveurs,je ne sais pas quoi mettre non plus... je connais juste mon SMTP qui est ool.fr

Pouvez vous m'aidez à paramétrer mon compte dont le nom est cité ci dessus?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Aliboron (14 Juillet 2008)

Première chose : ne jamais mettre son adresse en clair sur une page publique. Elle va automatiquement être happée par les robots des spammeurs. Remarque, les adresses en "webmaster", ils les fabriquent de toute façon à partir des noms de sites...

Deuxième chose : ça n'a pas spécialement de rapport avec Entourage, les informations qu'il te faut pour paramétrer un compte sont les mêmes quel que soit le logiciel de messagerie utilisé.

Pour le reste, c'est avant tout ton hébergeur qui peut te fournir les indications pour paramétrer ton compte. Par défaut, c'est évidemment un compte POP qu'il te faut choisir. Pour le serveur POP, c'est peut-être *pop.ool.fr* ou peut-être *pop.world-stunt-gta.com* qu'il faut indiquer (mais c'est eux qui peuvent te le confirmer) et comme serveur SMTP c'est en principe celui de ton FAI (ex : *smtp.orange.fr*). Ou peut-être *smtp.ool.fr* mais il faut alors des paramètrages de connexion sécurisée dans les "Options avancées d'envoi" (et ce sont eux qui doivent t'indiquer ce qu'il faut mettre). Bref, vois avec l'hébergeur de ton site (et ton FAI) pour avoir les indications nécessaires.

Une autre solution peut consister à rediriger ton courrier vers une autre adresse (ce qui est souvent proposé par les hébergeurs dans les réglages du compte correspondant à ton site). Où à faire "capturer" ton adresse par une autre, service que propose par exemple Gmail, mais il faut pour cela connaître le paramétrage correct d'origine. Donc...


----------



## Dark Skyliner (14 Juillet 2008)

Merci beaucoup,cela fonctionne parfaitement


----------



## Dark Skyliner (14 Juillet 2008)

Désolé pour ce double post mais j'ai un autre petit problème
Quand j'envoie un mail à une adresse hotmail sur Entourage,le destinataire reçoit mon mail dans ses courriers indésirables.... pourquoi et comment régler ce problème?

Merci d'avance 

ÉDIT:laissez,j'ai trouvé moi même et c'était un truc tout con :lol:


----------



## chipchipe (14 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai une autre question?
Est il possible de paramétrer plusieurs adresses ? 
ex: neuf ,yahoo et voila?

merci


----------



## Aliboron (14 Juillet 2008)

Dark Skyliner a dit:


> ÉDIT : laissez, j'ai trouvé moi même et c'était un truc tout con


Ça fait déjà deux trucs pour lesquels tu nous laisses sur notre faim. Pourquoi ne pas indiquer la solution, ça peut être utile pour celui qui, un jour, passera par là et rencontrera un problème similaire...



chipchipe a dit:


> Est il possible de paramétrer plusieurs adresses ? ex: neuf, yahoo et voila ?


Evidemment. Si c'est bien toujours d'Entourage qu'il est question, tu peux créer autant de comptes que tu veux. Enfin, un bon paquet. Pour ma part, j'en ai seize chez six ou sept hébergeurs différents. Quel est exactement ton souci ?


----------



## Dark Skyliner (14 Juillet 2008)

Pour ne pas que le mail que vous avait envoyé se retrouve dans les courriers indésirables de votre destinataire,il vous suffit de mettre un titre explicite,en minuscules,avec des caractères correctes.... (pas d'insultes,pas de propos sexuels etc...)


----------



## chipchipe (14 Juillet 2008)

Aliboron a dit:


> Ça fait déjà deux trucs pour lesquels tu nous laisses sur notre faim. Pourquoi ne pas indiquer la solution, ça peut être utile pour celui qui, un jour, passera par là et rencontrera un problème similaire...
> 
> 
> Evidemment. Si c'est bien toujours d'Entourage qu'il est question, tu peux créer autant de comptes que tu veux. Enfin, un bon paquet. Pour ma part, j'en ai seize chez six ou sept hébergeurs différents. Quel est exactement ton souci ?



Je suis arrivé a configurer celui de base (neuf) et pas les autres voila et yahoo.
Quelle manip faut-il faire?

Merci


----------



## Aliboron (14 Juillet 2008)

chipchipe a dit:


> Quelle manip faut-il faire ?


il n'y a pas de "manip" particulière. Et ça n'a, là non plus, rien à voir avec Entourage particulièrement. Il faut juste renseigner les comptes comme indiqué par les hébergeurs. On trouve normalement les instructions sur leur site.

Par ex. pour Yahoo, le serveur POP est pop.mail.yahoo.fr, et il faut cocher "nécessite une connexion sécurisée" dans les options avancées de réception. Pour le SMTP, c'est pop.mail.yahoo.fr et il faut cocher connexion sécurisée, ignorer le port par défaut (et mettre 465) et le serveur requiert une authentification. Mais bon, je n'ai rien inventé, on doit trouver tout ça dans leur aide en toute logique...

Pour voila je ne connais pas, mais pour le principe, c'est pareil : l'info est chez eux (ou dans le courrier qu'ils t'envoient lors de ton inscription).


----------



## chipchipe (15 Juillet 2008)

Quand je fais des essais en m'envoyant un mail cela fonctionne,mais je ne reçoit pas les autres  mails


----------

